# Help finding a blower fan for a RUDD AC unit



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi,

My AC blower fan is out of balance and making noise. I want to replace it but cannot find a place which sells them (for cheap  ) . Any ideas where to get them from (online)? Also, how hard is it to replace the blower fan?

Thanks/Nick


----------



## kok328 (Jul 23, 2008)

Is the fan out of balance or is your bearings shot?
See if there is any movement on the fan itself.
I'm assuming the squirell cage is directly mounted to the motor shaft?


----------

